# Laura Dekker makes land on St Maarten



## flyingwelshman

Teen ends globe-circling voyage in St. Maarten

Good on her!


----------



## HDChopper

Well done Laura !

Glad your alive & Got a dream done to boot .

Now your parents ought to get thier wish


----------



## deow

Yeah, that's quite an accomplishment, but



> Dekker claims she is the youngest sailor to complete a round-the-world voyage, but Guinness World Records and the World Sailing Speed Record Council did not verify the claim, saying they no longer recognize records for youngest sailors to discourage dangerous attempts.


I understand the point of this.


----------



## KIVALO

Well done! Well done, indeed!


----------



## Kiltmadoc

Congrats Laura! Honestly, I cant understand this thing about her age. If she was mature enough and sensible enough, why couldn't she go? History is filled with many examples of mariners who started their careers as cabin boys around the same age (link: Michael A. Healy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia).

This "cult of the child" is not an old concept; it only arose in the Victorian era, and then only for landed gentry. Just look at pictures from 1911 and see who was operating the printing presses and commercial looms. (link: http://www.loc.gov/exhibits/young/images/y24.jpg and link: American Child Labour c.1900-1937, by Lewis Wickes Hines | Retronaut)

As the father of a 5yr old and a 6 month old, I have certainly had my moments of angst. But, if my kid wanted to do something bold, I would support them. Personally, it's been interesting learning to let go and let my 5 year old have the run of out very small local ski hill while I teach skiing. But, I know that he's sensible enough to not crash into a tree. In the meantime, he gets to meet new people, learn to socialize, learn to use money to buy snacks etc. If he came to me at age 12-14 and said that he wanted to sail to Bermuda, I would do what i could to support him....and perhaps find way to join him ;-)


----------



## deow

Kiltmadoc said:


> Honestly, I cant understand this thing about her age.


Sailing solo around the world is dangerous and no one wants to encourage an activity that could result in the death of a kid.

I don't mean to diminish Laura's accomplishment, but I also don't want to see younger and younger kids sailing single-handed around the world to try to beat a record. I just can't see it ending well.

Declining to verify the record is the right thing to do IMO.


----------



## AKscooter

Well done Laura, Hell of a nice job!

Do not worry ...the biggest lesson in life you learn, is that someone will ALWAYS piss on your accomplishments, while smiling at you!


----------



## neverknow

It's amazing to see how much has grown since she started.


----------



## jameswilson29

While children may possess the intelligence of some adults, what they lack is wisdom and perspective.

Most mature adults realize that being the youngest person to sail around the world is relatively meaningless and probably not a worthwhile venture, when you consider the risk involved.

Only 10 year olds and immature adults believe being listed in the Guiness Book of World Records matters...


----------



## flyingwelshman

I get that there is some controversy surrounding the "age" thing, however Laura - regardless of her age - has accomplished what many of us aspire to and few of us will achieve. For this alone she should be congratulated.


----------



## rikhall

Very well done Laura. You are terrific and so is your accomplishment.

In her own words: "_But here I am having almost circumnavigated the whole world. Yes, that idea is slowly sinking in... But I don't really believe it._"

Believe it lady! You did it. I wish you many more happy times at sea.

Rik


----------



## killarney_sailor

We crossed paths with Laura in the South Pacific. At the same time she is an ordinary teenager and an extraordinary sailor. In the advertising vernacular, she just did it. Congratulations.


----------



## neverknow

deow said:


> Sailing solo around the world is dangerous and no one wants to encourage an activity that could result in the death of a kid.
> 
> I don't mean to diminish Laura's accomplishment, but I also don't want to see younger and younger kids sailing single-handed around the world to try to beat a record. I just can't see it ending well.
> 
> Declining to verify the record is the right thing to do IMO.


I think it's sad these days that ppl do not raise their kids with any responsibility.

200 yrs ago 14 year olds were married and had kids. Today that would be considered illegal.

She sailed around the world but the most dangerous thing she'll do now is get in a car...


----------



## KIVALO

Well put.



neverknow said:


> I think it's sad these days that ppl do not raise their kids with any responsibility.
> 
> 200 yrs ago 14 year olds were married and had kids. Today that would be considered illegal.
> 
> She sailed around the world but the most dangerous thing she'll do now is get in a car...


----------



## HDChopper

neverknow said:


> I think it's sad these days that ppl do not raise their kids with any responsibility.
> 
> 200 yrs ago 14 year olds were married and had kids. Today that would be considered illegal.
> 
> She sailed around the world but the most dangerous thing she'll do now is get in a car...


You got that right Neverknow , I was one of them and it wasn't 200 years ago lol.

Again welldone Laura!


----------



## hellosailor

Wasn't it Galileo who supposedly said "Nevertheless, it turns." ?

Guinness can decline to keep records, but that's eventually just going to mean someone else will take their place. They'd accomplish more by recognizing her record, and publicizing her video clips where she was discussing how scared she was. Show that it has been done, and show how dangerous it can be. Like Tanya Abbei, who said she couldn't figure out how to use a sextant when she left NJ and was extremely lucky not to have missed Bermuda and been lost at sea before her first landfall.

Maybe Guinness will also stop publishing football records, since the NFL has finally come out and officially said all that head-banging is killing their players and putting them into dementia in huge numbers at early ages?


----------



## JimMcGee

Here are several other accounts. She is an impressive young woman.

Dutch girl, 16, becomes youngest sailor to circumnavigate globe single-handed | Sport | The Guardian

Dutch teenager completes world solo-yacht trip - YouTube

Cookies must be enabled | The Australian

Interesting that after sailing around the world the thing she seems to fear most is the Dutch authorities...


----------



## sawingknots

she has much bigger cojones than me,but i think those shrink with age


----------



## JedNeck

I'm reading "Dove" right now, about a 16 year old boy that sailed (over several years) around the world. 

Some things should be done while you still know everthing.


----------



## SloopJonB

neverknow said:


> I think it's sad these days that ppl do not raise their kids with any responsibility.
> 
> 200 yrs ago 14 year olds were married and had kids. Today that would be considered illegal.
> 
> She sailed around the world but the most dangerous thing she'll do now is get in a car...


Kids are indeed overprotected these days but keep in mind that 200 years ago, she might well have died in childbirth and if she survived that, she would likely not have lived much past 50.

14 years olds back then were a LOT older than they are now and IMHO, that was not a good thing.

The G.O.D.'s WEREN'T.


----------



## SloopJonB

sawingknots said:


> she has much bigger cojones than me,but i think those shrink with age


Be that as it may, I don't think mine were EVER that big.  Also, there's something to be said for being too dumb to know any better - that's where the parents are supposed to step in. I imagine most of us got to this advanced age by dint of SOME luck - I know I sure did.


----------



## Barquito

Did she do Cape Horn or Panama Canal?


----------



## LauderBoy

Barquito said:


> Did she do Cape Horn or Panama Canal?


Canal.


----------



## neverknow




----------



## neverknow

Laura Dekker travelled more than 27,000 nautical miles
Started voyage in 2009, aged 14
Finishes journey aged 16 and 123 days old
Spend the last 518 days at sea
Her vessel, Guppy, is a 38-foot Jeanneau Ginfizz ketch
Yacht has two masts and six-foot draft
Travelled to the Canary Islands, Panama, the Galapagos Islands, Fiji, Bora Bora, Australia, South Africa and St. Maarten

Read more: Laura Dekker: Dutch girl, 16, becomes youngest to sail around the world on her own | Mail Online


----------



## mstern

When the three teenage girls all started their voyages at about the same time, this and other sites were filled with piss and vinegar on both sides of the argument. My first reaction (as the father of a 14 year old at the time) was that if there were any blame to be assessed, it should be directed at the parents of these girls who let them go on (or paid for, supported, etc) these voyages. However, since then, I have started to feel differently. I suppose there must be teenagers who are mature enough, and maybe even skilled enough to take on the challenges of a such a voyage. I certainly don't know any, but I have come to believe that if there are any, then their parents would be the ones best equipped to make that decision. This of course assumes that the parents are truly acting in the child's best interests and not living their own dreams out through their offspring (which is another question all on its own). In any case, Laura's voyage made the most sense to me: no hurry, no pressure to go non-stop, no Cape Horn heroics. 

Congratulations to her.


----------



## hellosailor

I think we're all missing the point. Any 14-year old who can raise the funds to buy a 38' boat and a year's worth of cruising kitty up front, must be a financial genius.

I say we petition Forbes to start a "youngest quarter-millionaire" list in recognition of these achievements!


----------



## jameswilson29

Let's see if she can follow this up with a decent book deal.

Loved "Dove" by Robin Lee Graham. "Maiden Voyage" by Tania Aebi interesting also.


----------



## LauderBoy

mstern said:


> When the three teenage girls all started their voyages at about the same time, this and other sites were filled with piss and vinegar on both sides of the argument.


Yeah, I don't know if "3 teenage girls" is really the way to view it. There's been maybe 5 recent teenage voyages?

Michael Perham - Who first did the Atlantic in a 28ft boat, but then set off in an ill tested Open 50 racing machine he probably only took because he needed to make speed.

Zac Sunderland - Who was building boats with his dad most of his life and spent $6k on a 36-foot Islander he refitted out with help from his dad.

Jessica Watson - Was a liveaboard with her family, spent years racking up 6k miles coastal and 6k miles ocean experience serving as crew and bought a S&S 34 for her trip.

Abby Sunderland - Well her brother did it, so why not her? No clue on her prior sailing experience. So she got put on an Open 40 racing machine(hey, it worked for Mike Perham) and rushed her way into the Indian Ocean off season only to lose a mast.

Laura Dekker - Born on a boat, lived with her father on a boat in Holland until he bought her her first 26ft boat to live on next to his. Then owned a 28ft boat she did solo trips on. Was forced to upgrade to a 38ft boat by the courts(otherwise she would've gone on her well known 28ft boat), but bought a slow cruiser and not a racing machine. Took her time with the trip and picked nice safe routes.

So really it sounds like it's less an age issue than

1> Pick the right boat.
2> Have the required experience.
3> Don't rush the trip.


----------



## kwaltersmi

Congrats to Laura! As the father of two daughters (6 and 9) I'm both inspired and frightened by her accomplishment.


----------



## SloopJonB

mstern said:


> When the three teenage girls all started their voyages at about the same time, this and other sites were filled with piss and vinegar on both sides of the argument. My first reaction (as the father of a 14 year old at the time) was that if there were any blame to be assessed, it should be directed at the parents of these girls who let them go on (or paid for, supported, etc) these voyages. However, since then, I have started to feel differently. I suppose there must be teenagers who are mature enough, and maybe even skilled enough to take on the challenges of a such a voyage. I certainly don't know any, but I have come to believe that if there are any, then their parents would be the ones best equipped to make that decision. This of course assumes that the parents are truly acting in the child's best interests and not living their own dreams out through their offspring (which is another question all on its own). In any case, Laura's voyage made the most sense to me: no hurry, no pressure to go non-stop, no Cape Horn heroics.
> 
> Congratulations to her.


I basically agree except 14 is too young for this sort of thing. A mature, knowledgeable 16 or older, maybe but 14 is still a child no matter how precocious. Can you imagine her going ashore in a place like Colon? There's a whole lot more to sailing alone around the world than boathandling skills - that's why so few people have done it. Is it still true that more people have walked on the Moon than singlehanded around the world? I remember some years back it was but with the recent races and such......

Having said that, she pulled it off which is more than most of us old farts will ever be able to say. I wouldn't have let my kid do it though.

What is she now? 15 or 16? I'd go with her as my SKIPPER now.


----------



## Kielanders

Whether her family is of means or not, I appreciate how this accomplishment was handled relatively quietly (Dutch authorities notwithstanding). It's sort of a 'Young Person Gets to Dream, Live Dream', headline.

The fame whoring family, corporate slutting, and spin of 'girl against the world' did not seem to be present this time.

I'm really happy for her. And while I question letting someone so young do this, I look back and understand that if I'd the chance when young, I'd of been all over the opportunity.

Laura, I'm glad you did it, fought through the rough times, appreciated and made the most of the chance, and came out the other side with a level head.

Go make the rest of your life a happy one.


----------



## Kielanders

...deleted, double post


----------



## neverknow

SloopJonB said:


> I basically agree except 14 is too young for this sort of thing. A mature, knowledgeable 16 or older, maybe but 14 is still a child no matter how precocious. Can you imagine her going ashore in a place like Colon? There's a whole lot more to sailing alone around the world than boathandling skills - that's why so few people have done it. Is it still true that more people have walked on the Moon than singlehanded around the world? I remember some years back it was but with the recent races and such......
> 
> Having said that, she pulled it off which is more than most of us old farts will ever be able to say. I wouldn't have let my kid do it though.
> 
> What is she now? 15 or 16? I go with her as my SKIPPER now.


That is one issue we have not seen mentioned in this thread yet. She is a good looking young lady. When she pulls into port she must of had gotten the attention of many guys. But from what I have read and seen on her web site she had a big welcome from the local media and was taken care of in every port she stopped at along the way. I'm sure the cruising community adopted her in each port and watched her back.


----------



## deckofficer

I, as a professional mariner have been a supporter of Laura from the beginning, because of having a Dutch sailing friend that was a neighbor of her and her dad that was able to give me some insight. She does posses a 6th sense about sailing that most of us could only dream of attaining and I include myself, and I have an Unlimited Tonnage license, grad of CMA.

I don't begrudge her the opportunity she now has to capitalize on what her skill set and determination has allowed her to accomplish. I have and always will be an ardent supporter of Laura. It is the choosing of Lyall Mercer, media hound and ambulance chaser extraordinaire, as her PR rep, that I feel taints her accomplishments. Just research his involvement with QANTAS Flight QF72 and you will see firsthand the bottom feeder this guy is. There are plenty of PR firms that help a client navigate the media in a positive light, but Laura's people went with Mercer.

Laura, Jessica, and Abby share the same PR firm, so I guess this is what Laura has to look forward to

*DANCING WITH THE STARS Can you pick out Jessica Watson?*


















I guess if this is what she wants, she picked the right PR firm. I have a hunch, the PR firm picked her, since Mercer seems to have a thing for teenage sailor girls.


----------



## casey1999

Why as time goes on does mankind take longer to mature? 2,000 years ago girls were commonly married at 12 years old and soon there after raise a family. If a 12 year old girl is capable (as history has shown us it is) then I see no reason why a 14 year old could then not single hand a sailboat around the world today. 
http://www.keithhunt.com/Mariage1.html

Seems it has more to do with the way children are raised that limits the child than the true abilities of the child.


----------



## deckofficer

neverknow said:


> That is one issue we have not seen mentioned in this thread yet. She is a good looking young lady. When she pulls into port she must of had gotten the attention of many guys. But from what I have read and seen on her web site she had a big welcome from the local media and was taken care of in every port she stopped at along the way. I'm sure the cruising community adopted her in each port and watched her back.


Quite true. Nick, a friend of mine aboard his Sundeer 64, S/V Jedi, met up with Laura in Colon, Panama last year. Also Dutch, he invited her over for a Dutch-Indian dinner he prepared. He sent me some original pictures he had taken of her that I posted to my forum, and later her "handlers" forced my server host to removed the 18 page thread on Laura and her travels. Most everything on that thread was original material from me, Nick, and MacG, her neighbor in the Dutch marina she and her dad lived.



























And so her "handlers" don't give Sailnet any grief, look closely bottom right corner of each picture and notice the water mark, so blow it out your .....


----------



## SloopJonB

casey1999 said:


> Why as time goes on does mankind take longer to mature? 2,000 years ago girls were commonly married at 12 years old and soon there after raise a family.


2000 years ago they generally only lived 35 or 40 years, if they didn't die in childbirth.

That was then, this is now. The two have nothing to do with each other. The girl was a child when she left and it was poor judgement on her parents part to allow it, her subsequent success notwithstanding. How many circumstances did she survive just on luck for example?

Look at the pictures of her - she should still be in a pink bedroom with plush toys on the bed, not alone on the ocean, one of the most unforgiving places on Earth.


----------



## casey1999

SloopJonB said:


> 2000 years ago they generally only lived 35 or 40 years, if they didn't die in childbirth.
> 
> That was then, this is now. The two have nothing to do with each other. The girl was a child when she left and it was poor judgement on her parents part to allow it, her subsequent success notwithstanding. How many circumstances did she survive just on luck for example?
> 
> Look at the pictures of her - she should still be in a pink bedroom with plush toys on the bed, not alone on the ocean, one of the most unforgiving places on Earth.


I beg to differ.

The two have everything to do with each other. How many circumstances do any of us survive just on luck no matter what our age (I can count many for myself, some people I have known did not). So just because we might live to 90 years old means we can wait until we are 30 to "grow up"? I think the most violent of America's inner cities are far more dangerous to todays youth than any ocean.


----------



## cupper3

SloopJonB said:


> 2000 years ago they generally only lived 35 or 40 years, if they didn't die in childbirth.
> 
> That was then, this is now. The two have nothing to do with each other. The girl was a child when she left and it was poor judgement on her parents part to allow it, her subsequent success notwithstanding. How many circumstances did she survive just on luck for example?
> 
> Look at the pictures of her - she should still be in a pink bedroom with plush toys on the bed, not alone on the ocean, one of the most unforgiving places on Earth.


She has been sailing all her life, and obviously had the maturity to handle the challenges. I'm not sure if I as a parent would have had her pursue her dream, but her parents know her better then any one of us arm chair critics.


----------



## casey1999

cupper3 said:


> She has been sailing all her life, and obviously had the maturity to handle the challenges. I'm not sure if I as a parent would have had her pursue her dream, but her parents know her better then any one of us arm chair critics.


She was even born on a boat! Probably knew more about sailing by the time she was 10 than most of us will ever know...


----------



## KIVALO

I'm inclined to agree with you. As a society we baby our children too much. I think children have the ability to be much more capable & mature than we allow in today's society. I say hats to young Ms. Dekker & congratulations on a job well done.



casey1999 said:


> Why as time goes on does mankind take longer to mature? 2,000 years ago girls were commonly married at 12 years old and soon there after raise a family. If a 12 year old girl is capable (as history has shown us it is) then I see no reason why a 14 year old could then not single hand a sailboat around the world today.
> Keith Hunt - Women and Marriage in Jesus' time #1 - Page One
> 
> Seems it has more to do with the way children are raised that limits the child than the true abilities of the child.


----------



## deckofficer

This is how Laura adapts to any situation. While in Fuji she met up with another cruiser that had to leave for a week and offered his rattle trap car for her to use if she was able to keep it running. Laura had never driven a car, let alone a stick shift, but that final day before he left, she watched how he drove and shifted and figured "no problem" and it wasn't for her.








I have quite a collection of pictures of Laura sailing, and she has an uncanny ability to dial into anything she is sailing, from the Tall Ship Stad Amsterdam, all the way down in size to an inflatable catamaran sailing dinghy that she demo'ed at last year's Holland boat show so well in heavy weather that they just gave it to her. While in Colon, Nick pushed her off the beach in crazy weather, expecting a almost instant capsize, but no, she had probably 5 hours sailing it her style (heavy weather), previously, so just powered out, flying a hull.


----------



## casey1999

deckofficer said:


> This is how Laura adapts to any situation. While in Fuji she met up with another cruiser that had to leave for a week and offered his rattle trap car for her to use if she was able to keep it running. Laura had never driven a car, let alone a stick shift, but that final day before he left, she watched how he drove and shifted and figured "no problem" and it wasn't for her.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have quite a collection of pictures of Laura sailing, and she has an uncanny ability to dial into anything she is sailing, from the Tall Ship Stad Amsterdam, all the way down in size to an inflatable catamaran sailing dinghy that she demo'ed at last year's Holland boat show so well in heavy weather that they just gave it to her. While in Colon, Nick pushed her off the beach in crazy weather, expecting a almost instant capsize, but no, she had probably 5 hours sailing it her style (heavy weather), previously, so just powered out, flying a hull.


Cool. She's even a better sailor than I thought.....


----------



## deckofficer

Her dad was a real task master with Laura when it came to sailing. At 6, he wouldn't let her sail her Optimist alone until she could demonstrate the ability to right it by herself after a capsize. From that point there was no stopping her. As she learned more, she found she had a passion for sailing in heavy weather "just to see what my boat could do". Before she outgrew the boundaries of lake sailing her dad taught her DR and other navigational skills. Unlike Jessica and Abby, Laura can celestial navigate with a sextant, almost a lost skill among cruisers. As a graduate of CMA, celestial navigation is still a requirement, and I still take sights, but on a poll at CF, a bit more than 1/2 that responded do not have that skill set.

She is a natural, I wish I had her talents.


----------



## benajah

As a society we ask kids just a couple of years older than this to go into combat and get slaughtered on a battlefield. While I don't necessarily think I would let my 16 year old kid go sailing around the world on their own, I think we need to keep some perspective on the things that we as a society do expect from young people.
I have taken a lot of 17 and 18 year old boys onto battlefields, and thats just a little older than Laura, and their parent's let them go.


----------



## Caymanpete

So the spirit of adventure should be discouraged in our young? I say good on ya Girl!


----------



## Caymanpete

Some of the comments about this brave young sailor's achievements reflect that we are not all cut out to be Adventurers. Thank God for that! If it was the case, the Ocean would not be the last great challenge that some (like me see it as.....


----------



## deckofficer

casey1999,

It just confirms it was her desire and nobody else. Even though her first solo experiences was in a very large lake where she could sail all day, anchor for the night and return, like most cruisers, she wanted greater distances.

Below is a piece of correspondence I had with Laura's neighbor..........

*Re: Laura Dekker's [email protected] reason that I defended Laura from the very beginning is that I respected her desire for the freedom of will. She was born on a sailing boat, traveled the world on a sailingboat and her first imprints were of those of being/living on a sailingboat.I know where she lived, Wijk bij Duurstede is not far away from our residence, and I know that in that small community she and her father were looked at some oddballs.In a very short time she showed the world what she is capable of and that sailing is not only natural to her buts also part of her living. I believe that you, being a pro understand that quite well as so many pro' s had offered their sympathies to her when she struggled against an unwilling (and complotting) bunch of low profile small town bureaucrats. The whole story (not told by Wikipedia) did start with a jealous small town bureaucrat who wanted to display his power.That it finally went wrong (for the bureaucrats) was the fact that she gained the help of a good lawyer and some strong supporters from various corners of the professional world. I believe that she is the ultimate soloist, solosailor.~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
*
Me, back live again. I have never looked so forward to reading a book as I am when Laura gets her's published. MacG, the above poster is Dutch, but as all Dutch speak, read, and write English quite well. He and I have conversed in Dutch, but his grasp of English is of course better than my Dutch.


----------



## deckofficer

It appears the U S of A is recognizing Laura's accomplishments.








I'll have to order a couple of sheets of these stamps.


----------



## casey1999

Bob,
Do you know why she choose such a large boat for the trip? Seems to be a lot to handle for any single hander.
Regards


----------



## deckofficer

She had a Hurley 800 that was almost new that she really loved, called it Guppy also. When the Dutch government was trying to keep her from making her voyage, they threw into the mix that she needed a larger boat.

This nice, almost new boat was the first "Guppy", all 27' of her. 









Laura to date has financed this project on her own, so to comply she bought a rather clapped out Gin Fizz at 38'. 









And the refit was on............ 



























She worked her hands bloody, put in long hours because this was her dream
She is now 13, as her old "new" Guppy is about ready.









But she has to clean herself up, leave the boatyard, and do battle in court.


----------



## deckofficer

Astrid, from CF is correct as usual, boy do I feel sheepish like a Kiwi. I saw that Laura postage stamp on her site and believed that it was an official offering from the USPS. I should learn to research before passing on information. This has happened to me twice this week. At least this time I won't have to beg a mod to remove my post.


















See, anybody can be on a stamp legal for postage.


----------



## casey1999

Bob,
What are the two props in the pic- one clean one fouled? The boat has two props?


----------



## deckofficer

My best guess on that is the old Steve Dashew trick of having a dedicated charging prop that has a pitch that is opposite to that of the propulsion screw for good energy transfer under sail to a alternator.


----------



## KIVALO

The more I learn of this young lady the more impressed I am. She is one sharp lady!


Brad
s/v KIVALO


----------



## deckofficer

She is the real deal. Has a uncanny ability when it comes to sailing and tenacious when it comes to fighting for her right to sail.


----------



## killarney_sailor

We crossed paths with her in the Cook Islands last year. She was going to Tonga and we were going to Pago Pago. Talked with her on the radio a few times - there was an informal net going on. It was easy to forget that she was only a kid. Out there, she was another sailor. Sorry we did not get to meet her.


----------



## deckofficer

She crossed paths with some of my friends also, and that was the same assessment they gave, not a young teen, but rather another cruiser. She is such an old soul in the marine environment.


----------



## geoduck

We need more kids like her! A lot more! More ADULTS like her wouldnt hurt either!


----------



## deckofficer

And she cleans up well after a 5500 nm passage. Simpson Bay, St. Maarten.


----------



## Borkum

deckofficer said:


> Laura, Jessica, and Abby share the same PR firm ...


No, they don't.


----------



## deckofficer

Borkum said:


> No, they don't.


I think at one time each girl was with Mercer PR. Laura for a 4 month period, Abby during the de-masting in the Indian Ocean, and I was told Jessica was with the firm for awhile.

You want to set me straight?

I will correct my reference to Mr Lyall Mercer in a negative light. That was bad information passed on to me that I repeated on (3) forums, this one, mine, and CF. I'm friends with some mods on CF and was able to have anything negative I said about Mr. Mercer removed, of course on my forum I was able to clean up my own mess, and just simply forgot the negative comment on this forum. From my correspondence with Mr. Mercer, he seems to me to be a stand up kind of guy.


----------



## Borkum

deckofficer said:


> I think at one time each girl was with Mercer PR. Laura for a 4 month period, Abby during the de-masting in the Indian Ocean, and I was told Jessica was with the firm for awhile.
> 
> You want to set me straight?


You are right about Abby and Laura (he was Laura's manager/publicist from late July to mid December 2011) but Jessica has never been a client of MercerPR.


----------



## deckofficer

Borkum said:


> You are right about Abby and Laura (he was Laura's manager/publicist from late July to mid December 2011) but Jessica has never been a client of MercerPR.


Thank you for that. What is your connection to our sailing teenage girls?

Since you typed MercerPR without the space, I'm guessing you are with MercerPR?

Is that you Lyall?


----------



## Borkum

deckofficer said:


> Since you typed MercerPR without the space, I'm guessing you are with MercerPR?
> 
> Is that you Lyall?


No.


----------



## deckofficer

Do you work with Lyall?


----------



## Borkum

deckofficer said:


> Do you work with Lyall?


No.


----------



## deckofficer

Ok then, I'm only a friend of friends of Laura, it appears you might have a closer connection. Care to share?


----------



## Borkum

deckofficer said:


> ... it appears you might have a closer connection.


----------



## deckofficer

With that grinning (and winking) smiley, we might have met Laura's boyfriend. lol

Might this be you?
[ Mod note: images removed due to copyright protection - Faster]


----------



## Borkum

deckofficer said:


> With that grinning (and winking) smiley, we might have met Laura's boyfriend. lol
> 
> Might this be you?


No.


----------



## deckofficer

Ok, I was never very good at 20 questions, so I give up.

Unless.................

Ms. Dekker herself ?
Ms. Watson ?
Ms. Sunderland ?


----------



## Borkum

deckofficer said:


> Ms. Dekker herself ?
> Ms. Watson ?
> Ms. Sunderland ?


No No No


----------



## Donna_F

This is rather dumb.


----------



## deckofficer

I haven't a clue and don't know why your being evasive. If the answer is "you wouldn't know me", that would be fine. In 3 year's time I've racked up >150K sea miles, so was curious if our paths have crossed. But all this guessing isn't helping my memory.

Maybe
Jillian Schlesinger
Hillary Spera


And I'm done guessing and keeping this thread alive.


----------



## Jgbrown

Back on topic from playing 20 questions for a bit. 

Good on her for succeeding. I think it was coming across a post about her trip several months back that made me start planning again. I never wanted to be a firefighter or an astronaut, I wanted to sail around the world alone. Like most people I accepted reality and forgot until I came across her story. 


Some people have the sense needed to make a good judgement call at a young age, some never have it.
I've worked with kids in outdoors situations for a few years starting when I was 17 usually they were 13-16. Some of them could be relied on completely if there were ever a situation where I was incapacitated, I had full confidence they would manage the situation and make the right call. 
Some of them I wouldn't trust with a whole roll of toilet paper when they went to relieve themselves, they'd only get enough squares for one crap.
Age wasn't the deciding factor. Their actions and previous choices were. 



Recently I almost the wrong boat, because I thought you had to have a slip to live-aboard in this area, thankfully some Sailnet members pointed out the flaws.. I make less sensible decisions than Laura Dekker when it comes to boats, but I'm older than she is. Age should not be confused with experience or good judgement.

It also doesn't matter what age you set off at, people will still lecture you about being too young, and irresponsible parents. .
Somebody forwarded me an article an older rider had written about meeting me and my "cold war era piece of crap" Honda motorbike heading south in the USA. He felt that my parents were completely irresponsible, and that I would be injured or dead shortly after crossing the Mexican border. We're good friends now, but I left a bit of a pointed comment on his site at the time. 

I spent years drifting between dead end factory jobs that damaged my health, and left me unsatisfied. I believed all the age related nonsense, always waiting for that time I'd be ready and mature enough to travel.
I was no more or less ready for my trip last when I was 23 than I would have been at 15. In some situations I ran into I strongly suspect I would have made better choices at 15.

If I had died at either age it would have been while accomplishing something important for myself. My parents supporting me in that goal was not irresponsible, but an act of great sacrifice on their part. I have no doubt they were scared for me, but they made the decision to allow me to do what was important to me, despite the potential risks. It was my choice, and their support, as well as the support of other riders meant a lot. I'm sure the same can be said for her and her dad.


----------



## byrsch

deow said:


> Kiltmadoc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly, I cant understand this thing about her age.
> 
> 
> 
> Sailing solo around the world is dangerous and no one wants to encourage an activity that could result in the death of a kid.
> 
> I don't mean to diminish Laura's accomplishment, but I also don't want to see younger and younger kids sailing single-handed around the world to try to beat a record. I just can't see it ending well.
> 
> Declining to verify the record is the right thing to do IMO.
Click to expand...

Well said, I totally agree.


----------



## deckofficer

A bit of an update. After flying back to Bonaire, Laura got back on Guppy and headed to Panama with crew. She, along with a few friends of mine are at Shelter Bay Marina, where her new crew, Bruno from Bonaire, played with the Shelter Belter's yesterday for Cinco de Mayo. I am waiting for my friends to update me, but still probably sleeping it off. This is Bruno from his younger days.


----------



## deckofficer

Laura has crossed the equator again.....









And is now at San Cristobal with crew.....









And crew......









And more crew......









And uninvited crew........









What's a single solo sailor to do?









All pictures from her blog at 
LauraDekker.nl de Jongste solozeiler ter wereld! -
Solozeilster Laura Dekker Hyve - hyves.nl


----------

